# Used Litespeed 101



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

Am experiencing the apparently common upgraditis now that i'm certain i'll stick with road biking. Currently have a trek 1.1 which i really enjoy but i can't help but look around...

Not doing anything immediately but in my mind i've got several bikes i'd like to check out including a carbon Synapse and any other slick distance/comfort oriented bike that can handle my current 255lb weight. Fell in love with the look and concept of the Lynskey bikes but they are waaaay out of my price range so now i'm thinking maybe a used Litespeed could be built up for a truly custom ride. My question is what are the vintages/models I should be looking at if my goal is a distance/comfort bike? My Trek is a 58cm and I like the fit though i've not ridden beyond 30 miles in one sitting. Do Litespeeds use the same sizing?

Appreciate any input,

Thanks


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a Tuscany which was originally designed with recreational distance riding in mind. I was coming from a 56cm Trek 5200 and I ended up on a 53cm Tuscany. When I was being fitted they set me up with both a 53 and a 55cm to try.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I here that Treks run big -- get a 56 cm Litespeed. You might want to go to a different bike shop and try out a 56 cm (c-c) bike that's not a Trek.


----------



## DrD (Feb 5, 2000)

pmf said:


> I here that Treks run big -- get a 56 cm Litespeed. You might want to go to a different bike shop and try out a 56 cm (c-c) bike that's not a Trek.


 You are going in the wrong direction - if Trek fits big, and he's on a 58cm frame, then he needs a larger Litespeed...

anyway - Trek says the effective top tube is 57.3cm on the 58cm 1.1, so if you were looking at a Litespeed Classic, for example, then the 59cm frame would be closest at 57.5cm - however, if your fit is off a bit and the Trek is on the small side for you, you might be able to get away with a larger frame. The next size up with the classic is 61cm, with has a 1.5cm longer top tube. Realistically, as a non-pro, you have some flexibility in the frame size and can make up discrepancies a little with saddle position and stem length so I'd look for a 59, but you could probably get away with a 57 or 61 if that was all you could find.


----------

